# Pieces of Eight Coin



## lazersteve (Jul 1, 2007)

All,

I'm curious if we have any coin collectors among us? If so I think they will enjoy this post.

I have an authentic piece of pirate money. You can see it here with the certificate of authenticity:

[img::]http://www.goldrecovery.us/images/piecesof8.jpg[/img]

It's a silver coin minted in Mexico in 1789.

Does anyone have any idea what a coin like this one is worth to a collector?

Steve


----------



## jimdoc (Jul 1, 2007)

The easiest way is to check Ebay, especially finished auctions.
The books can give you a price idea, but not the cash.

I have lots of coin books, but I gave away my foriegn "bible",
the big fat book that lists every country, I wasn't really into foriegn.
I can look up any American coins for you. Most I can still recall
in my head, all the key dates.
I sold most of my collection to buy a '72 Cutlass convertible,
I had alot more fun with that than my coins, but that is gone now also.
But I got a '67 Cutlass L-66 car to restore now, just need the $$$ and
time to play with it.


----------



## ChucknC (Jul 2, 2007)

Take it to a coin show. If the coin was from a famous shipwreck like the Attocha, it increases the value. I saw a 25 lbs silver bar from this wreck auction for over 55,000 dollars. Talk about getting the juices flowing!!
Chuck


----------



## draftinu (Mar 16, 2008)

Steve, Do you still have the coin? I collect coins from the atocha! Thanks, Tim


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 16, 2008)

Yes, I still have it.

Steve


----------



## draftinu (Mar 16, 2008)

Hey Steve, If interested in selling check shipwrecktreasures.com, They are in Fort Meyers. I might be interested. PM if you get a value from them. Thanks, Tim


----------



## Ian_B (Mar 16, 2008)

if you could get a couple of close-up pictures and post them I have a coin book from last year for mexician coins I could look it up for you and tell you from poorest of poor conditions to mintest of mint conditions of what that coin would list for... I think that it would be worth more because it is from a pirate ship and has a story behind it.


----------



## g_opolis (Apr 13, 2008)

I have collected World Crowns for many years. Doesn't make me an expert, but I'll give you my opinion. That particular coin could be from any number of Spanish colonial provinces ( i.e. Mexico, entire Central and South American countries,some Carribean, etc.). The origin is determined by a mint mark on the reverse. The obverse ( portrait) is VERY similar on all these coins. Unfortunately, these large silvers tend to wear easily, and the obverse appears(?) in VG-F condition. Laymen terms= average circulated.Common varieties ( Mexico, Bolivia, Peru) in this condition average ( according to my Krause catalog) around 50-75 dollars. Strikes from small countries can bring way more.Odds are, it is a common. They struck an incredible amount from the 3 common countries( huge silver deposites, slave labor, etc.). Great keep sake none the less. I hope this helps. Robert


----------



## g_opolis (Apr 13, 2008)

I feel stupid. I didn't look at the card proprely on first glance. Mexico City mint. Very common.


----------



## g_opolis (Apr 13, 2008)

One last note. These coins were circulated around the world, and were the basis of our monetary system. The actual percentage of these being " pirate booty" is very small. They were legal tender in the U.S. up until the 1850's.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 13, 2008)

shipwreck coins and such are some of the most faked coins. Not saying yours is fake, just that they are commonly faked.


----------



## calgoldrecyclers (Apr 14, 2008)

the coin was found in the wreckage of carolos III?


----------

